# 79 People Dead, 303 Hospitalized in Mass. Breakthrough Cases: Report



## Becky1951 (Jul 15, 2021)

At least 79 people have died with COVID-19 in Massachusetts even though they were fully vaccinated, according to a newspaper report, as the more contagious Delta variant continues to spread.

The so-called breakthrough cases — cases where fully vaccinated individuals test positive for coronavirus — have so far been rare, but are possible.

As of June 19, a total of 3,907 breakthrough cases had been reported to the state Department of Public Health, the Boston Herald reported Tuesday. Of those, 71 people died and 268 people were hospitalized.

Through Saturday, The Boston Globe reported those numbers had risen to 4,450 confirmed breakthrough cases, 79 deaths and 303 hospitalizations.

“All available data continue to support that all 3 vaccines used in the US are highly protective against severe disease and death from all known variants of COVID-19. The best way to protect yourself and your loved ones is to get vaccinated,” the DPH said in a statement to the Globe, while adding that "we expect to have some vaccine breakthrough cases.”

Massachusetts health officials on Tuesday reported that a total of 4,278,111 Bay State residents have been fully vaccinated.

Nationwide, more than 4,100 fully vaccinated people were hospitalized or died with coronavirus as of June 25, according to data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. To date, 159.7 million people in the U.S. are fully vaccinated, CDC data shows.

The vaccines are highly effective but don't block every infection and efficacy rates decrease slightly for variants like alpha and delta. It is unclear, however, if the reported breakthrough cases were caused by variants.

The CDC stopped counting breakthrough infections in May. Instead, federal health officials are only tracking vaccinated patients who end up in the hospital or those who die from COVID-19.

Though the metrics remain near their recorded low points in Massachusetts, COVID-19 cases and hospitalizations are rising in Massachusetts as the Delta variant continues to spread.

The more contagious Delta variant is taking over as the dominant coronavirus strain in Massachusetts, Boston-based infectious disease experts have said, and is now the dominant coronavirus strain in the U.S.

Officials in Provincetown, Massachusetts, are sounding the alarm after a handful of new COVID-19 cases "overwhelmingly" affecting fully vaccinated individuals were reported in the Cape Cod tourist community in recent days.

First identified in India and now in over 100 countries, studies have shown that the Delta variant spreads approximately 225% faster than the original strain of the virus. The strain has been "steadily rising" in Massachusetts since it was found in April.

https://www.nbcboston.com/news/loca...ed-in-mass-breakthrough-cases-report/2429550/


----------



## Don M. (Jul 15, 2021)

"Breakthrough" cases will continue to be a problem.  After all, NO vaccine is 100% effective, and there will always be people with some underlying condition that reduces the effectiveness of the vaccines.  

The Important thing to consider is....How many people who Did get vaccinated, are surviving without getting ill/dying,  It appears that the vast majority of those who accept the vaccine are Very Unlikely to get ill.


----------



## win231 (Jul 15, 2021)

And doctors & the CDC geniuses are saying "The vaccine protects against variants......."
Show a doctor the money & they'll say whatever you want them to say.


----------



## win231 (Jul 15, 2021)

_No vaccine for the AIDS virus after 40 years of research
No vaccine for the common cold
No vaccine for cancer after 100 years of research
A virus appears and within a year, a vaccine is created and we're all expected to take it._


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2021)

A couple of days ago, it was reported that all of the fatalities in my state due to Covid were unvaccinated people. Every single one of them. So far, the vaccine seems to work against the variants just as well.

Win, there are a lot more vaccines that DO work, against multitudes of diseases other than the three you've mentioned.  In fact, most of the old, well-known infectious diseases have been nearly or completely wiped out by the vaccines.


----------



## win231 (Jul 15, 2021)

Sunny said:


> A couple of days ago, it was reported that all of the fatalities in my state due to Covid were unvaccinated people. Every single one of them. So far, the vaccine seems to work against the variants just as well.
> 
> Win, there are a lot more vaccines that DO work, against multitudes of diseases other than the three you've mentioned.  In fact, most of the old, well-known infectious diseases have been nearly or completely wiped out by the vaccines.


That's flattering for progress - but completely irrelevant.  This issue involves the Covid vaccine; not other vaccines that were developed, researched & studied over 10-15 years.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 15, 2021)

win231 said:


> That's flattering for progress - but completely irrelevant.  This issue involves the Covid vaccine; not other vaccines that were developed, researched & studies over 10-15 years.


A lot of the research for covid had already been done for other diseases.


----------



## Della (Jul 15, 2021)

win231 said:


> _No vaccine for the AIDS virus after 40 years of research
> No vaccine for the common cold
> No vaccine for cancer after 100 years of research
> A virus appears and within a year, a vaccine is created and we're all expected to take it._


I'm not following your logic trail here, Win.  Because we don't have a vaccine for somethings, we shouldn't avail ourselves of the ones we have?


_Polio vaccine developed and widely given in the 1950's, disease almost completely wiped out.
Smallpox, which killed entire villages for at least 3000 years, was eliminated worldwide due to a vaccine. 
Diphtheria, tetanus, typhoid fever, measles, all once killers of children, now gone thanks to vaccines. _


----------



## John cycling (Jul 15, 2021)

Della said:


> I'm not following your logic trail here, Win.  Because we don't have a vaccine for somethings, we shouldn't avail ourselves of the ones we have?



None of those conditions were diseases caused by viruses.  All that you posted in your second paragraph was fake news / i.e. marketing by rich and powerful Rockefeller Foundation controlled big pharma-petroleum propaganda. 

The Rockefeller foundation took over the AMA in 1990, donated the land and created the United Nations on USofA soil so they could influence the rest of the world, and more recently formed the World Economic Forum to bring together the rich and powerful rulers from all over the world - which is what was the cause and is behind this current pandemic, not an imaginary virus that's never been proven to exist.

What you should not do is to inject well known poisons in your body!
Not even for the pretense of building up your immunity!  From something that doesn't exist!

What???  Poisons don't build up anyone's immunity!  Right!  But poisons can KILL you.
And that's what is happening, from all the people who've been injected with them.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2021)

> None of those conditions were diseases caused by viruses.



John, what kind of organism do you think causes polio, smallpox, measles?


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 15, 2021)

My condolences to the families of the 79 deceased.  

>160 million Americans are fully vaxxed.  For us 65 and over folks, 79.3% (>43.3 million) are fully vaxxed.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 15, 2021)

Another vaccinated person who got sick with the Delta variant. I'm not sure if she's included in the stats shown in the OP though. Former E News! host tells about her infection.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...s-sick-COVID-19-despite-fully-vaccinated.html


----------



## Della (Jul 15, 2021)

John cycling said:


> All that you posted in your second paragraph was fake news / i.e. marketing by rich and powerful Rockefeller Foundation controlled big pharma-petroleum propaganda.


Seriously?  People are still dying of smallpox and polio and the Rockefellers are keeping it hushed up?  Or you mean none of those diseases I mentioned ever existed in the first place and all those little tombstones in the old graveyards were planted by the Rockefellers?  


John cycling said:


> The Rockefeller foundation took over the AMA in 1990, donated the land and created the United Nations on USofA soil so they could influence the rest of the world, and more recently formed the World Economic Forum to bring together the rich and powerful rulers from all over the world - which is what was the cause and is behind this current pandemic, not an imaginary virus that's never been proven to exist.


Why would the Rockefellers want to start a pandemic?


----------



## Don M. (Jul 15, 2021)

John cycling said:


> What???  Poisons don't build up anyone's immunity!  Right!  But poisons can KILL you.
> And that's what is happening, from all the people who've been injected with them.



Just curious....are you saying that you believe that the over 160 million people in the US that have been vaccinated, are at imminent risk of death, due to receiving these vaccines????


----------



## win231 (Jul 15, 2021)

Della said:


> I'm not following your logic trail here, Win.  Because we don't have a vaccine for somethings, we shouldn't avail ourselves of the ones we have?
> 
> 
> _Polio vaccine developed and widely given in the 1950's, disease almost completely wiped out.
> ...


It's simple to follow - unless you don't _want _to follow it.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jul 15, 2021)

win231 said:


> That's flattering for progress - but completely irrelevant.  This issue involves the Covid vaccine; not other vaccines that were developed, researched & studied over 10-15 years.


Pfizer and Moderna applied to FDA for full approval of their vaccines. It usually takes 6 months. It is expected that in January and February 2022 they will get it respectively. Then these vaccines will be in the same category as all the others that have full approval. What will be the comeback then?


----------



## win231 (Jul 15, 2021)

Pepper said:


> A lot of the research for covid had already been done for other diseases.


Maybe that's why it's not working for this one.


----------



## chic (Jul 16, 2021)

win231 said:


> _No vaccine for the AIDS virus after 40 years of research
> No vaccine for the common cold
> No vaccine for cancer after 100 years of research
> A virus appears and within a year, a vaccine is created and we're all expected to take it._


----------



## chic (Jul 16, 2021)

Della said:


> Seriously?  People are still dying of smallpox and polio and the Rockefellers are keeping it hushed up?  Or you mean none of those diseases I mentioned ever , existed in the first place and all those little tombstones in the old graveyards were planted by the Rockefellers?
> 
> Why would the Rockefellers want to start a pandemic?


Why would anybody want to? For power, control, gain. Someone is benefiting from this. I'm not saying the Rockefellers are responsible, as I don't know a thing about that, but someone is definitely in a more powerful position because of the way this pandemic is being handled. And they want it to stay that way.


----------



## John cycling (Jul 16, 2021)

Sunny said:


> John, what kind of organism do you think causes polio, smallpox, measles?



What I believe is that Polio is a condition -  not a disease - caused by exposure to environment pollutants containing toxic substances like lead and mercury, which includes pharma-petroleum drugs such as vaccinations - created with the intention to include them. Pharma has made big bucks while poisoning children and adults for decades with it's toxic vaccinations and now they are escalating the process.



Don M. said:


> Just curious....are you saying that you believe that the over 160 million people in the US that have been vaccinated, are at imminent risk of death, due to receiving these vaccines????



I certainly hope not, but all the negative outcomes already occurring from the vaccinations are not accidental side effects.

Here's a brief history of polio. <--
18 things you probably didn't know about polio.  <--
Rethinking and looking at the real causes of polio. <--


----------



## win231 (Jul 16, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Pfizer and Moderna applied to FDA for full approval of their vaccines. It usually takes 6 months. It is expected that in January and February 2022 they will get it respectively. Then these vaccines will be in the same category as all the others that have full approval. What will be the comeback then?


Makes no difference.  "Full Approval" doesn't make it safe or effective.  Every drug or chemical that has caused harm was fully approved.
"Roundup" & Talcum Powder were fully approved.  Thalidomide was fully approved, along with hundreds of other drugs that caused terrible harm.  This vaccine was rushed into production without the years of testing & study necessary.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 16, 2021)

win231 said:


> Makes no difference.  "Full Approval" doesn't make it safe or effective.  Every drug or chemical that has caused harm was fully approved.  This vaccine was rushed into production without the years of testing & study necessary.


Right and even when fully approved they can't be sued over any harm done until 2024.

"In February, Health and Human Services Secretary Alex Azar invoked the Public Readiness and Emergency Preparedness Act. The 2005 law empowers the HHS secretary to provide legal protection to companies making or distributing critical medical supplies, such as vaccines and treatments, unless there's "willful misconduct" by the company*. *The protection lasts until 2024.

That means that for the next four years, these companies "cannot be sued for money damages in court" over injuries related to the administration or use of products to treat or protect against Covid."

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/12/16/covid-vaccine-side-effects-compensation-lawsuit.html


----------



## chic (Jul 16, 2021)

win231 said:


> Makes no difference.  "Full Approval" doesn't make it safe or effective.  Every drug or chemical that has caused harm was fully approved.  This vaccine was rushed into production without the years of testing & study necessary.


Yes, this is what I do mean. The vaccine should've taken years of extensive research on animals and humans but was rushed through in a matter of months. This is probably why it's not as effective as hoped by those who developed it. Screw blaming the unvaccinated for everything.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 16, 2021)

chic said:


> Yes, this is what I do mean. The vaccine should've taken years of extensive research on animals and humans but was rushed through in a matter of months. This is probably why it's not as effective as hoped by those who developed it. Screw blaming the unvaccinated for everything.


Right. But there will be comments posted stating *but* the groundwork was already done on the mRNA vaccine! 

Yes it was for *other* health conditions. Not for Covid!!!


----------



## Della (Jul 17, 2021)

The pharmaceutical companies did rush this through and they did ask to be exempt from lawsuits for a time because the U.S. government  and most of it's citizens were desperate for a vaccine. We _asked_ them to rush it through. I'm glad they didn't wait the usual amount of time and do a few more years of testing.  I didn't want to wait that long, see millions more die, and the economy collapse.  

The people who worked frantically around the clock to come up with the vaccine should win the Nobel Prize, not be suspected of being the latest Lex Luthor.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2021)

This is one of those "damned if you do, damned if you don't" situations.  If the pharmaceutical companies had held off on releasing their vaccines until several years of testing had gone by, there would be millions more people dead from Covid than there are now.  And then, they would be blamed for that.

So, to hopefully put the brakes on a genuine worldwide emergency, they released the vaccine a bit sooner than they normally would for a minor medical problem.  Of course, it was a little bit of a risk, but what choice did they have?  Would it have been better to just wait years, watching people die of the disease?

Thankfully, the vaccine is extremely safe; out of the millions of doses given there have been few bad reactions, no fatalities (or practically none), and it is amazingly effective at preventing the disease. Millions of lives have been saved. Refusing to share in this medical miracle and infecting who knows how many other people, coming up with scary fictitious accusations about the vaccine (heart attacks, etc. although there is no evidence connecting them to the vaccine), demonizing Rockefeller, Fauci, and anyone else you feel like adding to your name-calling, and trying to get other people to ignore medical science, is behavior more appropriate to a 2-year-old having a tantrum.


----------



## chic (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Della (Jul 17, 2021)

chic said:


> View attachment 174024


If Einstein were here today he would probably say, "If you can't put it into words and have to copy and paste pictures, you probably don't understand it at all."


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 17, 2021)

Della said:


> If Einstein were here today he would probably say, "If you can't put it into words and have to copy and paste pictures, you probably don't understand it at all."


*Or he might say, "How astute you are to put your feelings into pictures that clearly show how you feel." *

_I understood chic's meaning_.


----------



## Della (Jul 17, 2021)

True, but after being called a six year old, I couldn't find a lingerie model to express my feelings.Oh wait! Here I am!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 17, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Right. But there will be comments posted stating *but* the groundwork was already done on the mRNA vaccine!
> 
> Yes it was for *other* health conditions. Not for Covid!!!


That happens ALL the time in pharmaceuticals.  Drugs with a disease in mind don't work, but work for other diseases.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 17, 2021)

Pepper said:


> That happens ALL the time in pharmaceuticals.  Drugs with a disease in mind don't work, but work for other diseases.


True when dealing with medications. I don't recall any former vaccines created for a *specific virus *being also used for a *different virus.* If I am wrong please post the site where that information is at.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 17, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Refusing to share in this medical miracle and infecting who knows how many other people...



It's dangerous to imply that unvaccinated people alone spread the disease.  It's been known for months now that vaccinated people still contract Covid-19. Breakthrough cases are usually much less severe after vaccination, but_ any sick individual is infectious regardless of severity_. This is particularly a concern in the senior population since failure to produce antibodies after vaccination is more prevalent as age increases, and an infected vaccinated senior may endanger those who did not produce antibodies.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 17, 2021)

Pepper said:


> A lot of the research for covid had already been done for other diseases.



mRNA delivered therapeutics researched along conventional, non-emergency time frames have all failed clinical trials.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 17, 2021)

Everyone's an expert since the birth of Google, etc.  Why bother to believe actual scientists who've been studying and practicing for decades when we've all got our own sources to read about for a few hours.

All I know is this vaccine allowed NYC to re-open and new cases are clustered in Staten Island, the borough of the unvaccinated as well as the only conservative borough in NY.  I can't pretend I know the definitive answer, I don't.  I'm aware the situation can change dramatically and quickly.  I'm most concerned about my small family.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 17, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Everyone's an expert since the birth of Google, etc.  Why bother to believe actual scientists who've been studying and practicing for decades when we've all got our own sources to read about for a few hours.



If you're talking about my post re mRNA delivered therapeutics failing clinical trials prior to Covid-19 , that's from peer-reviewed literature published by actual scientists who've been studying and practicing for decades.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 17, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> If you're talking about my post re mRNA delivered therapeutics failing clinical trials prior to Covid-19 , that's from peer-reviewed literature published by actual scientists who've been studying and practicing for decades.


No.  I meant it about ALL of US, not singling you out.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jul 17, 2021)

Another parent who put faith in medical misinformation, now experiencing anguished as her 13 year old daughter battles for her life in Arkansas. *Very sad because it was preventable. *

"But on July 1, Morris wrote on Facebook that her daughter, Caia Morris Cooper, had tested positive for Covid. Two days later, she updated her friends that her daughter had been admitted to Arkansas Children's Hospital in Little Rock and was on a ventilator.

"I am so scared right now and I feel so helpless," she posted.

Nearly two weeks later, Caia remained in the hospital, Morris said Friday, and was again intubated after being taken off a ventilator Thursday night."

https://www.nbcnews.com/health/kids...ets-saying-no-vaccine-n1274227?soc_src=aolapp

Maybe the surgeon general's advisory on health misinformation will help buttress the naysayers.

https://www.hhs.gov/sites/default/files/surgeon-general-misinformation-advisory.pdf


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jul 17, 2021)

Why should it surprise anyone that smallpox, measles etc. are making a comeback with how many walking across the border daily, from who knows where, carrying God knows what...


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 17, 2021)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Why should it surprise anyone that smallpox, measles etc. are making a comeback with how many walking across the border daily, from who knows where, carrying God knows what...



It would be quite surprising if smallpox made a comeback via illegal immigrants considering the last known case in the world was in the 1970s.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 17, 2021)

John cycling said:


> None of those conditions were diseases caused by viruses.  All that you posted in your second paragraph was fake news / i.e. marketing by rich and powerful Rockefeller Foundation controlled big pharma-petroleum propaganda.
> 
> The Rockefeller foundation took over the AMA in 1990, donated the land and created the United Nations on USofA soil so they could influence the rest of the world, and more recently formed the World Economic Forum to bring together the rich and powerful rulers from all over the world - which is what was the cause and is behind this current pandemic, not an imaginary virus that's never been proven to exist.
> 
> ...



And I've gone and misplaced my tinfoil hat . . . .


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 17, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> And I've gone and misplaced my tinfoil hat . . . .


Buy a 75 foot tube next time to construct more.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 17, 2021)

John cycling said:


> What I believe is that Polio is a condition -  not a disease - caused by exposure to environment pollutants containing toxic substances like lead and mercury, which includes pharma-petroleum drugs such as vaccinations - created with the intention to include them. Pharma has made big bucks while poisoning children and adults for decades with it's toxic vaccinations and now they are escalating the process.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am old enough to remember when polio was a much feared disease among children and young adults.  I had a classmate who had the disease.  After we got the Salk vaccine and then later the Sabin oral one, the disease all but disappeared.

Believe what you will, but to assert that the vaccines did not help eradicate the disease is just a bit over the top, to say the least.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 17, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Buy a 75 foot tube next time to construct more.



I guess I'd better do that.  For now, I've just put my metal colander on my head.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 17, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> I am old enough to remember when polio was a much feared disease among children and young adults.  I had a classmate who had the disease.  After we got the Salk vaccine and then later the Sabin oral one, the disease all but disappeared.
> 
> Believe what you will, but to assert that the vaccines did not help eradicate the disease is just a bit over the top, to say the least.


Too bad FDR did not get to try the vaccine.


----------



## rgp (Jul 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> _No vaccine for the AIDS virus after 40 years of research
> No vaccine for the common cold
> No vaccine for cancer after 100 years of research
> A virus appears and within a year, a vaccine is created and we're all expected to take it._



 You & I are at odds over many things ........ mostly police.

 But here ........ I agree 100% with you.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Too bad FDR did not get to try the vaccine.


He died in the 1940's, probably about 20 years before either polio vaccine came out. A large part of his life was ruined by that horrible disease. And a lot of his disability was kept hidden from the public, as being in a wheelchair and having braces on his legs was perceived as a weakness.

I remember how terrified everybody was during the polio epidemic in the late 40's. When those vaccines finally came out, they were hailed as miracles!


----------



## John cycling (Jul 18, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Too bad FDR did not get to try the vaccine.



Since FDR got the polio condition by routinely swimming in lead contaminated water, an even more contaminated toxic injection would only have caused him to die much sooner than he did, because vaccines have continued to be a major cause of people dying from the polio condition.  

In addition, as mentioned already several times on this forum, the polio condition has NOT gone away.  Although lead in water pipes has now been abolished, due to vaccinations the same condition still is here, and now has 5 or 6 different names, all of them treated by the doctors of death, the same ones complicit in the cause.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 18, 2021)

Sunny said:


> He died in the 1940's, probably about 20 years before either polio vaccine came out.


He died in April of 1945, shortly after the Yalta conference. A vaccine came out about 1955.


----------



## win231 (Jul 18, 2021)

rgp said:


> You & I are at odds over many things ........ mostly police.
> 
> But here ........ I agree 100% with you.


When it comes to police, you're at odds with everyone.


----------



## rgp (Jul 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> When it comes to police, you're at odds with everyone.



 Not everyone, you and several here, but not everyone.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> Just everyone with a functioning brain.


I'm one of the people who  agrees with RGP, so what you are saying about him, you're also saying about me.  I know you have a lot of hurt and pain inside from your past but remarks like this is why Aunt Marg and Fast Trax left the Forum.
RGP is a wise and intelligent man and I for one, will stand behind anything he writes.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 18, 2021)

We had a discussion ongoing about this topic.
79 People Dead, 303 Hospitalized in Mass. Breakthrough Cases: Report​
Lets try to keep it on track please to prevent it being locked.


----------



## win231 (Jul 18, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I'm one of the people who  agrees with RGP, so what you are saying about him, you're also saying about me.  I know you have a lot of hurt and pain inside from your past but remarks like this is why Aunt Marg and Fast Trax left the Forum.
> RGP is a wise and intelligent man and I for one, will stand behind anything he writes.


You're free to stand behind someone who thinks Derek Chauvin did nothing wrong & was unjustly convicted.  It speaks volumes about who you are.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Right. But there will be comments posted stating *but* the groundwork was already done on the mRNA vaccine!
> 
> Yes it was for *other* health conditions. Not for Covid!!!


..and in fact the Inventor of the MRNA Vaccine..Robert Malone , is here.. as I posted before.._decrying_ the C-19 Vaccines for being dangerous to future health, and with nowhere nearly as much research done on them before they were rushed out and into the arms of the terrified.... this clip from a much longer Video I posted a week or 2 ago... ( oddly YT keeps taking these Videos down..I wonder why, ?)

Robert on the left


----------

